# HK scale model replacement parts



## Lpw229 (Feb 2, 2015)

I recently built a HK 1:32 scale b 17 for a friend's 60th birthday and a prop on one of the propellers was broken and is missing. Is there a way to obtain replacement parts? Any help would be appreciated. 

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lpw229 said:


> I recently built a HK 1:32 scale b 17 for a friend's 60th birthday and a prop on one of the propellers was broken and is missing. Is there a way to obtain replacement parts? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Larry


From what I have read on Hyperscale, getting replacement parts from HK is not easy. They do not seem very responsive. You might ask on Hyperscale's forums though.

If you bought the kit and the part was missing, you should have gone back to the store (online or walk in) where you got the kit. Vendors are usually first in line to get replacement parts. They can either swap a kit or parts out with more kits they have in stock, or get replacements from their wholesalers.

Failing that, you can try the US importer for a company. For example, in the USA, Hasegawa spare parts and customer service is handled by Hobbico/Tower Hobbies, who are the Hasegawa importer. I don't know who the HK importer is but it should be easy enough to find out.

You can try to contact HK via their web site, but that seems to be a dead end. Contacting them on Face Book might be a good option. A lot of companies now handle customer service requests via FB, That is abotu the only way to get in touch with AFV Club.

Someone like Eduard may make replacement props for the kit too. Check out their Brassin series of pieces. Although you would probably have to buy 4.


----------



## Lpw229 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you for your guidance. I've heard that HK Corporate is a dead end. Looked into Eduard but I don't think they have the part I need. The kit and the build were fine and contained all the parts. my close buddy thinks it may have been some domestic help that accidently broke the blade. Too bad as he only had the plane in his possession for a week or two. I'll try the distributor route as you suggested. Appreciate this advice. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If it is just missing a blade, those can be scratch built from plastic sheet in just a few minutes work. You would just trace a blade onto a suitable thickness of plastic, or laminated plastic, cut it out, and sand it into an airfoil shape. I use Evergreen brand plastic, available at most decent hobby shops.

You might also be able to make the blade or prop from a BIG 1/32 fighter work... something like the Corsair.

A lot of companies also do NOT help out with parts lost or damaged by you. Only if the kit was defective when purchased. Basically you break it tough...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I notice AMS resin makes 1/32 B-25 Mitchell props with individual blades...


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just a suggestion but if you still have a prop that's not attached try casting one in resign. You could cast the blades and hub assembly in one piece, slit the top silicon once its hardened and remove the piece, And the shaft could be made out of evergreen. I know several of the guys in our model group have had good success casting replacement props for other aircraft.

Dave


----------

